# how many gallons for a 4x4 flood table?



## Eharmony420 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thinking about purchasing a 4x4 flood tabel to upgrade from my hd mortar tray. I have wanted one for a while!!!. ANyway. . . 
How many gallons do i need to put on the table. I only want to flood a few inches up. I use rockwool. I wondering if the whole table will need like 10 gallons? Just hoping i could use a rubbermaid 25 gallon roughneck as a reservoir. Use a cardtable with a whole drilled in it and the legs chopped as a cheap stand. Fig i could load say 15 gallons in a roughneck safely maybe more, tho dont want to risk it.


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 17, 2008)

15 gallons should easily cover you. The bigger the res the less maintenance of PH and TDS levels you need to do.


----------



## CARLOS BLANCO (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a 4x4 table and 30gallon res. isnt enough to fill it up.. THe guy at the store said it was going to fill up the table but he was wrong Now i Gotta get another fuckin res.!! But I wud like to know how many exact gallon to fill it up.


----------



## CARLOS BLANCO (Dec 20, 2010)

I think its like 40gall. to fill it up.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 20, 2010)

Also, you need more in the res so the pump doesn't run dry. I have a 3x6 table and it takes most of 50 gallons to flood. Flooding 4 inches.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 20, 2010)

got math people? Jesus.. 

area x depth equals volume. 48" x 48" = 2304" x 4" = 9216 cubic inches. Convert to cubic feet 9216 / (12x12x12) = 5.33 cubic feet is the total volume of your table. .13368 cubic feet per gallon thus 5.33/.13368 = 40 gallons. If your filling it with hydroton, the hydroton will take up around 60% of the space. 40 gallons x .40 = 16 gallons. This is the volume of water to completely flood the table. 

However... every flood some water will remain. And when in flower my 8 plants will drink 5-8 gallons per day. When they transpire that much your PPM will skyrocket so you want a larger rez to compensate. I would say a 25 gallon rez minimum. You have to remember that your pump won't drain anymore from the rez when the level gets around 2" (depending on your pump). I would go for a 40 gallon in your situation. Just don't fill it all the way during veg. Fill it more when your in flower or you ahve to leave for a couple days. 

Here is my 25 gallon rez.. HD extra heavy duty container $12. Love this container. supper tough no flex at all. You could always connect two together with 3/4 hose and grommets.. just attach your circulating pump to one end of one of the hoses. you DO have a circulating pump right....



This is my 55 gallon rez. Kind of large but it is only around 16" high. The shorter the rez, the more height for your plants. You HAVE TO build a wooden cage like I have or it will completely deform and leak all over the place when filled. 



Nice big rez.. nice big plants. 



hope this was helpfull


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 21, 2010)

Eharmony420 said:


> Thinking about purchasing a 4x4 flood tabel to upgrade from my hd mortar tray. I have wanted one for a while!!!. ANyway. . .
> How many gallons do i need to put on the table. I only want to flood a few inches up. I use rockwool. I wondering if the whole table will need like 10 gallons? Just hoping i could use a rubbermaid 25 gallon roughneck as a reservoir. Use a cardtable with a whole drilled in it and the legs chopped as a cheap stand. Fig i could load say 15 gallons in a roughneck safely maybe more, tho dont want to risk it.


 i use 2x4 trays and 25 gal res's barley fills them witch sucks because i have to constantly be topping off re ph re tds almost daily its a pain in the ass get a big res its worth having to much than to little believe me and for the stands just throwing it out there i make pvc stands 1/2" or 3/4" buy everything from home depot for like 10 bucks they work great.


----------



## Weedler (Dec 21, 2010)

Tee Five said:


> legallyflying said:
> 
> 
> > got math people? Jesus..
> ...


----------



## dadio161 (Dec 21, 2010)

so close to being done. 48"x48"x4"x.0043 = 39.62 gallons
So you need a 40 gallon reservoir.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 21, 2010)

dadio161 said:


> so close to being done. 48"x48"x4"x.0043 = 39.62 gallons
> So you need a 40 gallon reservoir.


That's correct, assuming that the table is empty. You ARE going to put plants in it right? 

If you have a saw and some nails you can make your own Rez for about $40. 2x4s, plywood, plastic tarp, drain bulkheads, and a little silicone. I made a 6 x 4 x 8" deep Rez in 25 minutes. Cost me $28. Stupid easy but only because "my dad is a television repair man, he has an ultimate set of tools"


----------



## Tee Five (Dec 21, 2010)

Weedler said:


> Tee Five said:
> 
> 
> > LxWxH = Volume, but the above mentioned numbers are correct
> ...


----------



## CannaCannaWeee (Sep 29, 2021)

legallyflying said:


> got math people? Jesus..


lol, these all the type of people who seriously believed it when they said “why don’t they ever actually teach anything in school that’s useful in real life” so they never paid attention. Now look at y’all can’t even find the volume of a rectangular space smh


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 29, 2021)

CannaCannaWeee said:


> lol, these all the type of people who seriously believed it when they said “why don’t they ever actually teach anything in school that’s useful in real life” so they never paid attention. Now look at y’all can’t even find the volume of a rectangular space smh


before you get off your soap box, you're responding to an 11 year old post.


----------



## Cookie Rider (Sep 29, 2021)

Just came here to see who bumped such an old post!


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 29, 2021)

Cookie Rider said:


> Just came here to see who bumped such an old post!


----------



## xtsho (Oct 3, 2021)




----------

